# International English - What a trip!



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

Hiya y'all, see two words from different English and Countries. Here in Scotland, we say HIYA. The Americans usually say Hi y'all and the Canadians usually say Hello.

In my previous travels, I've encountered many different English dialects. It was very interesting and a cultural experience. The Mexicans and Puerto Ricans living in the USA have a wonderful blend of Spanish/English. It's fun to listen to for hours on end. Then add to the mixture in Canada, USA and UK as we're multicultural, the English language gets an infusion of everyone's own slang, jargon, lingo and patois.

As in the years I've worked, just by the text of colleagues, I could tell where they'd grown up aka if English was their first language or not. I've spend many hours researching translation and/or synonyms. Put it that way, "Google Translate" became a very useful tools in my days as self-employed.

These days, I became an independent author and the English of choice is British English. Full of local lingo and nuances. The first series takes place between an imaginary world in space and the UK. My current WIP takes place in France and Scotland. There'll be another blend of cultural English, you can bet ya!

In conclusion, when you write English from the medieval period, you'll find various spelling of words which makes writing a historical fiction delightful. Well, that's my 2pence worth. Cheers!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2022)

Actually, most Americans don't say "Hi y'all". You hear that in the southern states and parts of the mid-west, but most Americans say hello. 

A lot of people in California will greet you with "Hey" or "Yo" or "T'sup?" and most older Californians won't say anything at all unless they know you.

Anyway, Welcome, Supernatural. T'sup?


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

And, when approached, Canadians generally say "I gave at the office".


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

Yo @Murrmurr, thanks for the reply. My travels had taken me through the Eastern half of USA and in particular the Southern States. Most remaining online friends are from there. One acquaintance from California always said "Yo bro (or sis) how's it hanging?" I've learned that he was blind throughout our online convos in the 90s. So, he spoke every words on his PC. It was very natural...

As I've mentioned it was throughout my trips. Haven't been everywhere yet LOL. Cheers!


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> And, when approached, Canadians generally say "I gave at the office".


Same here in Scotland LOL!


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Presume you've read The Mother Tongue by Bill Bryson?

https://www.amazon.ca/Mother-Tongue-English-How-that/dp/0380715430


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

And Ockers say "G'day owyergoingorlright?"


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

No, I didn't... Some books (in actual bookstores, I used to frequent here) don't have many international writers/authors. So don't know that book. Sorry! Local shops currently don't have in stock, what a shame, the book series of "Murdoch Mysteries" by Maureen Jennings I love the series on Alibi. Can't get "Angel of Vengeance" which Moonlight series with Alex O'Loughlin was based by Trevor Munson. I loved Beth and Mick...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey, Supernatural. I'm in New England where we say Hi, Hey and Hello. Never Y'all.

In Pennsylvania, they say Hiya.

Howdy is popular in the West and the South.

People who say T'sup are usually younger males.

Enjoy the Forum!!!


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 28, 2022)

We only  say ‘Hey, Y’all’ If greeting a group of more than one person.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Supernatural said:


> Hiya y'all, see two words from different English and Countries. Here in Scotland, we say HIYA. The Americans usually say Hi y'all and the Canadians usually say Hello.
> 
> In my previous travels, I've encountered many different English dialects. It was very interesting and a cultural experience. The Mexicans and Puerto Ricans living in the USA have a wonderful blend of Spanish/English. It's fun to listen to for hours on end. Then add to the mixture in Canada, USA and UK as we're multicultural, the English language gets an infusion of everyone's own slang, jargon, lingo and patois.
> 
> ...


I love language myself.. I can also tell if English is the first language of anyone despite the language or accent they may be primarily using. I am a  Scottish native living in England for decades, rarely does anyone pick up on my accent being Scottish.. they will guess everything from Australian to South African, but rarely home in on my native tongue... however I always.._always _can detect a Scottish accent , regardless of how refined the accent  may be decades later..


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> We only  say ‘Hey, Y’all’ If greeting a group of more than one person.


Not "all y'all"?


----------



## rasmusjc (Nov 28, 2022)

In Texican, 'Howdy' (or so my friend in Houston keeps reminding me to say).


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> In Texican, 'Howdy' (or so my friend in Houston keeps reminding me to say).


Aye! I'd forgot 'bout da... Howdy!!!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

I listen to reggaeton and related music genres. I love the Spanglish, and the way they switch effortlessly in mid-sentence.


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I listen to reggaeton and related music genres. I love the Spanglish, and the way they switch effortlessly in mid-sentence.


When we lived in Ottawa it was great to hear the kids working at the local supermarket start off in either French or English and then go backwards & forwards from one to the other without breaking their stride.


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 252760
> Hey, Supernatural. I'm in New England where we say Hi, Hey and Hello. Never Y'all.
> 
> In Pennsylvania, they say Hiya.
> ...


Hiya @RadishRose , thanks for the Welcome. I'm very much enjoying it. Much more than my bereavement forum. This one is alive and kicking. Exactly what I needed. Convos from people from my generation just as hubby was. It's difficult (sorry to blubber) when you've enjoyed chatting with the love of your life for, too short, 36+ years. Suddenly, the person you organised your life with daily, is gone. I just need fun communications and I've got it here. Thanks all so much!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2022)

Most of us in NJ will either say, hello or hi.


----------



## Supernatural (Nov 28, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> When we lived in Ottawa it was great to hear the kids working at the local supermarket start off in either French or English and then go backwards & forwards from one to the other without breaking their stride.


Yes, the funky Frenchglish. Beginning in Italian and finding myself in Spanish that's hysterical. A plan in our retirement, just two more years were needed, we were planning a weekend of Pizza/Pasta in Italia. In a way, I'll never get embarrassed of blending Spanish with Italian. However, I'll miss the experience... Salut, comment ça va, yes I'm fine! LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Supernatural said:


> Yes, the funky Frenchglish. Beginning in Italian and finding myself in Spanish that's hysterical. A plan in our retirement, just two more years were needed, we were planning a weekend of Pizza/Pasta in Italia. In a way, I'll never get embarrassed of blending Spanish with Italian. However, I'll miss the experience... Salut, comment ça va, yes I'm fine! LOL!


Soemtimes I start in Spanish and end up in French, particularly if I'm working with numbers..


----------



## Chet (Nov 28, 2022)

Where I live has a unique regional dialect like many places do, and I recognize it immediately when I hear it spoken.
Welcome.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2022)

Here in N.Z. we say 'gidday'.


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 29, 2022)

I have also done a lot of travelling and lived in various parts of the world. One of the first things you learn is how to greet people, so I can say 'hello' in different languages. Here in the North of England people tend to greet each other with ' Hi, are you alright?' I'm not local so I make a point of being different by always saying 'Good morning'. By the way, what happened to 'Och aye, the noo'?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2022)

Supernatural, I don't know where you are in Scotland, but here in N Aberdeenshire, you generally hear 'Hi' or in more Doric regions, "Aye aye".
I rarely hear 'Hiya'.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I have also done a lot of travelling and lived in various parts of the world. One of the first things you learn is how to greet people, so I can say 'hello' in different languages. Here in the North of England people tend to greet each other with ' Hi, are you alright?' I'm not local so I make a point of being different by always saying 'Good morning'. By the way, what happened to 'Och aye, the noo'?


we never did say Och Aye the Noo....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

In this Southern part of  England people either say ''wotcha''... or Wotcher.... which is a derivation of the ancient '' What Cheer ''... or people say ''alright''? ....


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 17, 2022)

In the English Midlands where I'm from you will often hear Hiya.  Simetimes "Hiya duck", & sometimes "hello duck" when greeting freinds & family.

It wasn't until relatively recently that I looked up why we say duck (‘duc’, ‘duk’).  It seems it was first documented in Elizabethan times, and might be from an Anglo-Saxon word, "ducas", which was meant as a term of respect.  Now its a mild term of enderment.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> In this Southern part of  England people either say ''wotcha''... or Wotcher.... which is a derivation of the ancient '' What Cheer ''... or people say ''alright''? ....



On a lighter note:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Magna-Carta said:


> On a lighter note:


LOL..I saw that..it's not far from the truth..  when I moved here from the North of the UK.. I would start a conversation with someone at the bus stop.. and they would stare at me like I had grown horns.. that was almost 50 years ago... and hardly anything has changed since..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2022)

You're right Hollydolly.  When I lived in Hampshire,  I sometimes thought that you needed a letter of introduction to say "hello".  I recall one day walking past a chap who was working at his car.  He apologised for blocking the pavement and we struck up a conversation.  Then he said, you're obviously not from here because you stopped to speak. He was from Manchester and we agreed that the locals were, if not unfriendly,  at best uncommunicative.

I'm pleased that my children have not grown up with that "English reserve".


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 22, 2022)




----------

